# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  تضامن المدينين

## ضياء الشمري

يرجى مساعدتي فأنني بأمس الحاجة لرسالة الدكتوراه الموسومه ((تضامن المدينين راسة مقارنة بين القانون المدني والفقه الأسلامي))
للدكتور علي أحمد علي من مصر الحبيبة...
سأكون ممتن عظيم الأمتنان لمن يسعفني بها ولكم أحبتي كل التقدير

----------


## margoadel

حلو اووووووووووووي

----------

